# Psychopath test



## Anaira (May 18, 2011)

Read this question, come up with an answer and then scroll down to 
the bottom for the result. This is not a trick question. It is as it 
reads. 

A woman, while at the funeral of her own mother, met a guy whom she 
did not know. She thought this guy was amazing. She believed him to 
be her dream guy so much, that she fell in love with him right 
there, but never asked for his number and could not find him. 

A few days later she killed her sister. 

Question: What is her motive for killing her sister? 































Answer: 

She was hoping the guy would appear at the funeral again.. If you 
answered this correctly, you think like a psychopath. This was a 
test by a famous American Psychologist used to test if one has the 
same mentality as a killer. Many arrested serial killers took part 
in the test and answered the question correctly. 



If you didn't answer the question correctly, good for you. 

If you got the answer correct, please let me know so I can take you 
off my email list!! My sister got this right, and right now I'm running!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 18, 2011)

Looks like we still may stay on the list--my first thought was that she was nuts, but couldn't really come up with an answer.


----------



## plasticbunny (May 18, 2011)

The answer I thought was that the man was her sister's husband, but she didn't know him because she was estranged from her sister... Boy was I wrong! Good for me!


----------



## Anaira (May 19, 2011)

Heh, so far I know two people who answered it correctly, including my sister.


----------



## Jynxie (May 19, 2011)

I thought it was the sisters hubby or something at first... But it didn't make sense LOL since she should know who he is.


----------



## Luluznewz (May 22, 2011)

I think its a bit unfair to judge someone too harshly for coming up with the 'correct' answer to this question. I didn't get it right, I also assumed the man was somehow involved with the sister. I dunno though, someone who is really good at riddles probably could get this. I wouldnt judge your sister for getting it right.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 22, 2011)

My answer was that the sister killed the mother.

Interesting! Psychopaths are usually highly intelligent individuals, so I don't think only psychopaths will get this right.


----------



## Anaira (May 22, 2011)

Luluznewz wrote:


> I think its a bit unfair to judge someone too harshly for coming up with the 'correct' answer to this question. I didn't get it right, I also assumed the man was somehow involved with the sister. I dunno though, someone who is really good at riddles probably could get this. I wouldnt judge your sister for getting it right.



lol I'm not, I'm only joking. I don't take things like this seriously, especially since it's only one question.


----------



## SablePoint (May 28, 2011)

I thought she killed her sister cause he was already married to her sister but she wanted to be with him. Wow. What a brain buster. I guess the "real" answer could happen to - well, with a psychopath.


----------

